# Lesertest: In Win Buc



## PCGH_Stephan (18. April 2011)

Testet und behaltet ein In-Win-Buc-Gehäuse!

In Win Buc:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Mehr Informationen: In Win Buc: Midi-Gehäuse mit USB 3.0 und einfachem Festplatten-Zugang verfügbar - gehäuse, midi-tower, in win)

Ihr wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games Hardware gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit *Caseking*  die Chance dazu: Ein PCGH-Leser hat die Gelegenheit, das PC-Gehäuse In Win Buc zu testen. Nachdem Ihr  einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum veröffentlicht  habt, dürft Ihr die Hardware behalten.

Ihr kennt Euch gut mit Gehäusen aus, schreibt gern und möchtet einen  Test eines In-Win-Gehäuses verfassen? Dann bewerbt Euch in diesem Thread  des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt einfach, was genau Ihr ausprobieren  möchtet und warum Ihr Euch besonders gut als Lesertester eignet.  Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und mehrere Gaming-Tower zum Testen  sind natürlich von Vorteil, außerdem solltet Ihr eine Kamera bedienen  und gut lesbare Texte verfassen können. Wer noch kein Mitglied im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist, muss sich zunächst (kostenlos) registrieren.

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum  schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,  euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet  voraussichtlich am 29.05.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der  vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*
Die Bewerbungsphase läuft eine Woche lang, also bis Dienstag, dem 26.04., um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf Eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## remo0306 (19. April 2011)

Ich würde mich gerne zu verfügung stellen um das schöne Gehäuse zu testen!

mfg

remo0306


----------



## Lichtbogenartist (19. April 2011)

Ich stelle mich auch gern zur Verfügung, um diese  _Stylische Case zu testen.

Ich habe sowas ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht, aber ich nehme die_ _Herausforderung __an.


liebe Grüße an das PCGH-Team

_


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. April 2011)

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
*- Bin ich!*

- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*- Mache ich!*

- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
*- Habe ich!*

- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
*- Habe ich!*

- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
*- Bin ich!*

- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
*- Von wem den sonst?!*

- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
*- OK!*

- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
*- Habe ich nicht vor!*

- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 29.05.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
*- Wird gemacht!*

- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
*- Cool! ; - )*

- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
*- Warum sollte ich das tun?! *

- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*- Klar!*



MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Ossiracer (19. April 2011)

Hiermit bewerbe ich mich auch für diesen Lesertest.
Ich heiße Dominik, bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus dem schönen Bayern.
Aufgrund vieler größerer und kleinerer Umbauaktionen kenne ich mich inzwischen gut mit Computern aus.

Das Erstellen eines Testberichts stellt für mich kein Problem dar, genauso wie eine ordentliche, annähernd fehlerfreie Schreibe.
Außerdem kann ich Termingerecht arbeiten, weswegen 4 Wochen einen guten Zeitplan darstellen, um das Gehäuse auf Herz und Nieren zu testen sowie einige externe Meinungen zu diesem Hardwaregefängnis einzuholen.
Da ich dieses Gehäuse als Homeserver nutzen würde, käme für mich nur der Test mit eben diesen Komponenten in Frage.
Testen würde ich unter anderem:
- Leichter Ein- sowie Ausbau der Hardware
- Hot-Swap Fähigkeit der HDD-Schächte
- Kühlung der Hardware (Eventuelle Verbesserungen?)
- Kabelmanagement 
- Qualität der verwendeten Materialien sowie der Verarbeitung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dominik


----------



## holybabel (19. April 2011)

Hallo,

hiermit bewerbe ich mich für den Lesertest des In Win Buc.

Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einem neuen Gehäuse und das Buc passt genau in mein "Beuteschema" 

Erfahrungen mit Gehäusen und dem Einbau von Hardware habe ich jede Menge, da ich dies in meinem gesamten Freundeskreis immer übernehmen muss.

Die Bedingungen erfülle ich wie folgt:

_- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein._
- Bin ich
_- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen._
-Kann ich machen
_- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können._
-Hab ich und kann ich
_- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben._
- Wenn es drauf ankommt bekomme ich das auch hin 
_- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen._
-Ich hab eine gute Digicam zu Hause und kann mir für diesen Test auch eine DSLR ausleihen

Was interessiert mich an dem Gehäuse??

Mich interessiert vor allem die Kühleigenschaften bei einem übertakteten System, da ich meinen Q6600 zur Zeit auf 3,2Ghz übertaktet habe und mit meinem jetzigen Gehäuse ziemlich an die Grenzen der Kühlung stoße.
Desweiteren ist das Platzangebot für mich sehr wichtig. Mit einem Scythe Ninja 2 Rev.B, jeder Menge Laufwerken(Festplatten, Diskette, DVD,Cardreader) und einer GTX460 wird es mit allen Kabeln ziemlich eng in einem kleinen Midi-Tower. Kabelmanagment ist daher ziemlich wichtig für mich.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich das Gehäuse für ich testen darf und warte auf die Entscheidung.

Gruß HolyBabel

P.S.: Mir ist gerade noch ein Grund eingefallen warum ich das Gehäuse unbedingt testen will/muss. Ich würde echt gerne wissen was das für ein blaues Kabel auf dem Foto der Gehäuserückseite ist, das sieht ja mal echt komisch aus.


----------



## darkgamer666 (19. April 2011)

Da ich ja immer auf der Suche nach neuer HARDWARE für meine Kunden suche würde ich es sehr begrüssen dieses Gehäuse zu testen


----------



## Maxanier (19. April 2011)

holybabel schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> [...]
> 
> P.S.: Mir ist gerade noch ein Grund eingefallen warum ich das Gehäuse unbedingt testen will/muss. Ich würde echt gerne wissen was das für ein blaues Kabel auf dem Foto der Gehäuserückseite ist, das sieht ja mal echt komisch aus.



Das gehört glaube ich zu dem Front USB 3.0 Anschluß, da man den
Hinten in eine Erweiterungskarte stecken muss.


Ich hätte auch Interesse, dass Gehäuse zu testen, bin, wie man sieht, Mitglied bei Pcgh, kann gutes Deutsch, hab kein Problem damit, mal einen ausführlichen Test zu schreiben, wollte ich eigentlich immer schon mal machen, hatte bis jetzt aber noch keinen passenden Anlass gefunden. Habe in letzter Zeit auch schon mehrmals ein Gehäuse eingebaut, bzw. "gefüllt", und kann eigentlich auch ganz gute Bilder machen.
Die Bedingungen sind verständlich und ich akzeptiere sie gerne.

Max


----------



## billythekitt (19. April 2011)

Würde auch gern mal etwas Testen und darüber berichten wollen.


----------



## mae1cum77 (19. April 2011)

Das Gehäuse sieht in der Tat sehr interessant aus, vor allem die einfache Montage von 5 HDDs ohne Werkzeug ist immer reizvoll (in meinem momentanen Gehäuse haben die zudem sehr wenig Abstand von einander!), und ich habe öfter HDDs von Freunden zur Rettung da.
Da würde ich mich doch auch gern als Tester bewerben.
MfG


----------



## Gamble (19. April 2011)

Das Gehäuse sieht wirklich gut aus. Würde mich sehr gerne als Tester bewerben, da ich gerade neue Komponenten bekommen habe und das Gehäuse im Vergleich mit meinem bisherigen *Antec 902* bewerten kann.

*- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.*
Bin ich 

*- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor, euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.*
Den Bericht mache ich sicherlich ausführlich...

*- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.*
Mache in in meinem Job fast täglich 

*- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.*
Bin ich schon der Meinung, hat sich mal noch niemand beschwert..... 

*- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.*
Trifft sich gut, habe gestern eine neue Canon Powershot SX120IS gekauft 

*- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.*
Dieses schöne Gehäuse würde ich auch danach nicht verkaufen 

*- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet voraussichtlich am 29.05.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.*


-* Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.*


*- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.*
Ja, aber nur im meinem eigenen


----------



## Psycho1996 (20. April 2011)

Sooo:

- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
*Bin ich meines Wissens nach*
- Ihr müsst einen ausführlichen Testbericht im PCGH-Extreme-Forum   schreiben - falls der Artikel zu lieblos ausfällt, behalten wir uns vor,   euch bei kommenden Lesertests nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen.
*Habe ich vor*
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Gehäusen haben und die Hardware selbstständig einbauen können.
*Millionenfach "geübt" sonst wäre ich nicht in nem Hardwareforum*
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
*Meiner Meinung nach ist meine Schreibe in Ordnung...*
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
*Mein Vater hat ne Werbeagentur, da gehören Digitalfotos dazu. Ich selbst kann aber auch relativ gute Fotos machen*
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
*Von wem denn sonst^^ => Einverstanden xD*
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
*No Problem*
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
*Ist irgendwie klar^^*
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und endet   voraussichtlich am 29.05.2011. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der   vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden.
*Gespeichert*
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
*OK...*
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft Ihr Eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
*Brauch ich eh nicht zu tun  Bin eh nur hier^^*
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.
*Hatte ich eh nicht vor lol

*So ich hoffe das sind genug Infos... Und fast hätte ichs vergessen: Ich würde mich gerne bewerben


----------



## Leandros (21. April 2011)

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 


hiermit möchte ich dafür Bewerben das "In-Win" Gehäuse "Buc" zu Testen. Ich bin seit ungefähr 3 Monaten Mitglied im PCGHX-Extreme-Forum, bekannt unter dem Synonym "Leandros" schreibe ich dort meine Beiträge.
Ich werde dafür garantieren, dass der Test diese Gehäuses schnell sowie Zuverlässig und Qualitiv hochwertig abgegeben wird. Mit dem Schreiben von Tests bin ich vertraut. Desweiteren beschäftige ich mich seit etlichen Jahren mit dem Hobby "Computer" und habe schon so einige Gehäuse in meinen Händen gehabt, alleine in diesem Jahr waren es vier an der Zahl Mit der dazugehörigen Hardware kenne ich mich natürlich auch aus und ist auch genug zum Testen vorhanden. Testen würde ich z.B das Kabelmanagement, den AirFlow im Gehäuse, den Einbau von Hardware, Qualität / Verarbeitung des Gehäuses besonders allerdings das Feature, die Festplatten zu Wechseln ohne das Case zu öffnen.
Mein Schreibstil sollte den Anforderungen entsprechen, werde meinen Text gegenlesen lassen, damit Rechtschreibfehler eleminiert werden können. Für die Fotos kommt eine Canon EOS 2D zum Einsatz, somit sind Hochwertige Aufnahmen garantiert. 

Ich erkläre mich damit Einverstanden, dass das Gehäuse währen der Testlaufzeit nicht verkaufe, den Test zum genannten Termin pünktlich abgebe, die Wahl auf den Tester durch die PCGH Redaktion gefällt wird, den Test während der Testlaufzeit nicht anderweitig veröffentliche und der Rechtsweg ausgeschlossen ist. 

Bei Fragen stehe ich ihnen jederzeit per PM o.Ä zu verfügung.
Ich wünsche meinen mitbewerbern Viel Glück und dem Tester Viel Spass beim Testen. Möge der beste "Gewinnen". 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen, 
Leandros


----------



## WinBuccer (21. April 2011)

*AW: Lesertest: In Win Buc - den möchte ich testen*

Hallo liebe PCGH-Redaktion,

ich habe soeben auf Das Portal für Computer und Technik - PC-Welt.de - PC-WELT gelesen, dass eifrige Computertester gesucht werden und wollte Ihnen meine Dienste als Informatikstudent aus Karlsruhe zur Verfügung stellen

Das Verfassen von technischen Artikeln und sachlich präzise formulierten Ausdrücken stellt keineswegs ein Problem für mich dar, weshalb ich für ein Aufsetzen eines Testberichtes nahezu perfekt geeignet bin.

Hardwaretechnisch kann ich Ihnen als Referenz eine Werkstudententätigkeit, bei einem weltweit agierenden Unternehmen nennen, bei dem ich im Serverbereich tätig war. Hier habe ich über ein Jahr sowohl im Hardware- als auch Softwarebereich gearbeitet. Bei Bedarf kann ich Ihnen sehr gerne mein positives Arbeitszeugnis vorlegen.

Falls Sie Fragen zu meiner Person haben, so kontaktieren Sie mich einfach. Ich freue mich bestimmt über Ihre Fragen

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich Ihnen und allen PC-Gameshardwarelern eine gute und erholsame Nacht!


----------



## siru (21. April 2011)

Hallo,

würde gerne auch das Gaming-Gehäuse testen, bzw. herrausfinden, ob es sich auch als Gaming-Gehäuse bewährt.
deutsch schreiben ich kann und Kamera hab ich klahhgemacht für die krass fetten Aufnahmen alta 

Freue mich darauf, das Gehäuse testen zu dürfen. Erfahrungen im Bereich Ein- und Umbau sind vorhanden.

Gruß Siru


----------



## Loki2643 (21. April 2011)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit auch darum, das Gehäuse zu testen... 

Mit Gehäusen - und dem dazugehörigen Basteln - habe ich einige Jahre Erfahrung, auch digitale Fotos kann ich machen. Alles in Allem würde ich mir diese Aufgabe sicher zutrauen... und mal ehrlich: die Chance auf ein recht hübsches Gehäuse kann ich nicht einfach vorbeiziehen lassen...


----------



## hirschi-94 (22. April 2011)

Sehr geehrtes PCGH Team,

ich hätte große Lust wieder die Möglichkeit zu nutzen um einen ausführlichen Lesertest zu schreiben. 
Sicherlich stellt ihr euch die Frage, warum genau ich. 
Da ich mich schon mehrere Jahre mit der Hardware von PCs beschäftige, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich gut für solch einen Test geeignet bin. 
Natürlich bin ich auch der deutschen Sprache gewachsen, um den Test ordentlich zu formulieren und die Feststellungen gut verständlich an den Leser zu übertragen. 

Natürlich habe ich mir auch einige Punkte ausgedacht, die ich unbedingt abarbeiten möchte:

01. Danksagung/Einleitung
02. Testsystem und Testmethodik (allgemeine Information)
03. Impressionen/Verarbeitung des Geräts, sowohl von außen, als auch von innen
04. Lieferumfang
05. Technische Daten & Features
06. Verarbeitung - Materialanmutung
07. Montieren der Hardware (es wird auf die Funktionalität eingegangen)
08. Subjektive Einschätzung der Lautstärke der Standard Lüfter und Kühleigenschaften des Gehäuses
09. Kabelmanagement (wird sehr ausführlich behandelt)
10. Lan-Party Tauglichkeit
11. Fazit

Um das Vertrauen zu erhöhen, können sie einen Test von einem Netzteil und einen Test von einem Headset betrachten. 

Natürlich werde ich auch für gute Fotos sorgen, dabei steht mir eine Canon G9 und eine selbst gebaute Foto Box zur Verfügung. 

In diesem Sinne hoffe ich auf eine sehr gute Zusammenarbeit mit Ihnen, und würde mich wahnsinnig freuen einen Test schreiben zu dürfen. 

Gruß
hirschi


----------



## darkniz (25. April 2011)

Hallo PCGH-Team,

ich würde auch sehr gerne das Gehäuse testen, da mein letzter Lesertest schon einige Zeit zurück liegt und ich einige Erfahrung im Bereich Gehäuse habe. Das ich eine ordentliche Schreibe habe und einen ausführlichen Test abliefern kann, beweist mein Lesertest des CM Storm Sniper([Lesertest] Coolermaster Storm Sniper von darkniz) und der Einsteiger-Guide für Hwbot.

Die Hardware besteht aus folgenden Komponenten:

Intel Core i5 750 @ 3,6 GHz
4 GiB OCZ Platinum
Asus P7P55D Deluxe
MSI R5770 Hawk / Asus EN8800GTX mit Vmod
Corsair HX520W
sowie einige Festplatten, optische Laufwerke, Lüftersteuerung und zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter.

Den Test würde ich ähnlich meinem anderen Lesertest aufbauen. Das Gehäuse würde ich mit dem Ultra-Midi-Tower CM Storm Sniper, sowie dem beliebten Midi-Tower CM 690 vergleichen. Um die Kühlleistung zu testen, würde ich den Intel Boxed-Kühler (der die Luft auf das Mainboard pustet) und den Zalman CNPS 9700 LED (der die Luft auf den Rückseitig installierten Gehäuselüfter pustet) verwenden, sowie die MSI R5770 Hawk mit der Twin Frozr II Kühlung (die die Luft im Gehäuse verteilt) und die Asus EN8800GTX mit Voltmod (die einiges an Wärme abstrahlt und die erwärmte Luft direkt aus dem Gehäuse befördert). Für den Test würde ich die vorinstallierten Lüfter bei 7V und 12V laufen lassen, sowie das Gehäuse mit zusätzlichen Gehäuselüftern bestücken. Für einen optimalen Airflow würde ich auch testen, ob sich die Kabel gut verlegen lassen.

Die anderen Bedingungen erfülle ich bzw. bin damit einverstanden.

Ich hoffe, dass ich die Möglichkeit bekomme, das Gehäuse zu testen.

Gruß,
darkniz


----------



## BIOS_Overclocker (26. April 2011)

Ich bewerbe mich hiermit für den Lesertest.
Ich erfülle alle oben genannten Bedingungen.
Der Test wird sorgfältig und akkurat durchgeführt, wenn sie mich aussuchen!


----------



## kuki122 (26. April 2011)

Sehr geehrte PCGH Community,
Hiermit bewerbe ich mich ebenfalls als Lesertester für das In Win Buc Gehäuse. 
Bevor ich zu meinen Referenzen und weiteren Daten komme, möchte ich ihnen gerne meine Gliederung vorstellen:​Inhaltsverzeichnis:




*Verpackung*


Gestaltung
Sicherung der Artikel
Allg. Qualität

*Lieferumfang*


Aufzeigung aller mitgelieferten Artikel
Aufzeigung der Funktion jedes mitgelieferten Artikels
ggf. besondere Feature - Tools

*Das Gehäuse im Detail*


_Technische Daten_


Spezifikationen von In Win für das Buc Gehäuse


Bspw. Größe / Mainboard - Formfaktor / Möglichkeit für Lüfterinstallationen usw.


_Äußeres Erscheinungsbild_


Das Design
Äußere Features
Verarbeitung außen
Lackierung
Spaltmaße


_Inneres Erscheinungsbild_


Aufteilung
Besondere (Montage-) Features


bspw. die Montage einer Festplatte (HDD) in den dafür vorgesehenen Schlitten


Aufzeigen von bereits vorinstallierten Komponenten
Verarbeitung Innen


_Das Kühlkonzept_


Airflow
Welches Kühlkonzept sollte ich in dem In Win Buc verfolgen?
Welcher Kühler ist sinnvoll um einen optimalen Airflow in dem Buc zu ermöglichen?

*Pro- / Contra Liste*



*Für wen ist das In Win Buc geeignet?*



*Fazit*
 
​

Die Auswahl der Gliederung habe ich wie zu sehen getroffen, weil ich denke, dass ich mit dieser Auswahl das große Spektrum an Funktionen und Qualität gut in einen Lesertest zusammen fassen kann.Durch mehrere CaseMods, von welchen ich einen hier im PCGHX - Forum protokolliert habe, habe ich bereits einiges an Erfahrung mit Gehäusen gesammelt, sodass ich diesen Worklog und mein vor ca. einem halben Jahr durchgeführtes Review einer A4Tech XL-747H als Referenz für diesen Lesertest vorweisen möchte:

​

Worklog: The Brightest Darkness... ein Lian Li sieht weiß... und grün!


[Lesertest] A4Tech XL-747H

​Digitale Fotos werde ich, wie auch in dem Review der A4Tech XL-747H, mit einer Canon 1000D Spiegelreflexkamera machen, sodass die bildliche Veranschauligung des Reviews kein Problem darstellt.
Auf einen kompletten Einbau eines Rechners möchte ich verzichten, da ich nicht in Besitz von einem ATX Mainboard bin.




Abschließend möchte ich noch erwähnen, dass ich mit allen von Ihnen aufgeführten Bedingungen einverstanden bin und ich mich sehr freuen würde, wenn ich den Lesertest durchführen könnte.Anbei noch zwei Bilder, welche die Qualität meiner Fotos repräsentieren sollen.



​Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

kuki122

​


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (27. April 2011)

Der Lesertester wurde ausgewählt: Gaming-Gehäuse In Win Buc kostenlos testen - Update: Lesertester ausgewählt - gehäuse, lesertest, in win


----------

